# favorite trims



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

there are so many things you can do with poodles coats these are some of my favorites 


this is acctually a friend of mines poodle his name is joey 



this dog is called falcor would you balive there is a sandard poodle under there 




this is a dog i groom called dudleyin his latest trim


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh wow, these are awesome!!! I love the purple poodle.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Purple Poodles are awesome 

I LOVE the German Clip on a male Standard

http://www.groomertogroomer.com/index_images/middle_image_4_5_09.jpg
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/81544.jpg
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/135539.jpg

I also like a Lamb and Sporting.

http://www.avontipoodles.com/Pics/Blade/bladecutoffstacked.jpg
http://www.canadogs.com/images/PoodleStdadult5.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/119514303_ca73a55bdc.jpg?v=0

The Continental is a given as its just stunning
 
http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2007/May2007/News040507/images/welks-bis.jpg


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Those are amazing! I just love the purple poodle too! I'm posting another one from people magazine. 

Are the "lion" and the "bedlington" both pure bred poodles? (Just curious)


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah they are both pure breed poodles dudley the one in the beddie trim is one of my clients and the lion belongs to a friend of mine


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't have a picture but a friend of mine does a modified german clip on her dog, she hates the shaved ears and the dogs skin is pretty sensitive (and he's a creme-parti) so she leaves the ears a bit fluffy, i believe she uses a #4 or 5 on his ears but I really like it. I might do it on Vega one day or have her do it. I love the look of the german clip for a male but im also not too wild about shaved ears.


----------

